# How to Make Honey Oil ?



## bigsoh (Apr 3, 2011)

just harvested got a lot of trimming . how do i make this ?


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 17, 2011)

By the instruction you can make the Honey Oil bro...
LOL...
:

[video=youtube;gZJs_0cY93s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZJs_0cY93s&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Would you like this ????


----------



## secretweapon (Apr 21, 2011)

BHO?
https://tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php4?t=25685

QISOW?
https://tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php4?t=139

BUBBLE?
https://tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php4?t=33844


----------

